# Kayak - night time paddling/Ohio law question



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am sure if I was really proactive I could look this up but I enjoy the responses on here  To navigate a kayak in the dark in Ohio..what type of lighting is required by law? Thanks


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Per the regs, a nav light and an anchor light is required. However, on a 9 or 10 foot yak it seems one light would be sufficient, but that's only my opinion. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/reg/tabid/2727/Default.aspx


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info and link


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I have talked to some rangers at Alum and the single light I have was acceptable so long as it can be seen 360 deg. around. The one kayaking group I do paddles with have done several night trips up there plus Red, White and Boom.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am looking to go on the water during Red White, and Boom and it looks like I have what I need. Thanks for the info


----------

